# Evaluating A Puppy- Wildcards



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Who are the Judges who evaluate on the East Coast? I know of one person who is a Judge from MA, don't know if she does evaluations, and her GR made it to Westminster...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Who are the Judges who evaluate on the East Coast? I know of one person who is a Judge from MA, don't know if she does evaluations, and her GR made it to Westminster...


Do you think she would look at Miss Tango? Is there a proper age at which to evaluate a pup. She was the pick/choice pup at seven weeks.

I can see a big difference between my pup Tally, his brother Gabe, and his sister Eve. Although they look so much alike and share those huge coats and lovely headpieces, Gabe's bone in moderate and Tally's is over-the-top. Tally has good angulation front and rear, but Gabe's is outstanding. I feel not pressure to do anything with Tally except get his CGC and love his snuggly self bc Gabe & Eve are just better bench material from the same litter. However, Tango's obedience instructor strongly feels she could excel as a bench dog. I just don't see it myself though. It is hard to find expert, dispassionate, expert advice unsugar-coated. I am going to spay her as I had planned, unless there is something really worthy of showing in her.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is Tango's very young, promising daddy, Stoney :AM CH SHR Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi RN WC VC BOSS CGC (7/23/2004-)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! Check your PM's.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish Tango could do field training without being sent away.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I wish Tango could do field training without being sent away.


Can you go with him? PM Swampcollie and ask who in this area may do training.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with Kimm here... field training is much easier for the novice to pick up than, say, conformation. I've actually never known anyone to send their dog out with someone else in that venue (although I would assume it happens on occasion). It's a sport Jersey and I have LOTS of fun doing together, and we're both novices... he enjoys it so much I've gotten over my issues with handling the birds... for the most part anyway. Not saying it doesn't help to have a more experienced handler around to help guide and teach you, but there tend to be groups that go out together for just this purpose. Whatever you choose, best of luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You and Jersey picked up field training together? That is heartening. Kimm , you are so helpful - I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey and I are essentially learning everything together. As a kid, I had some experience with obedience training, but that's changed a lot in the last 15 years, so it has been a lot of new stuff. We're learning agility together, as well as field training... he is definately better at both sports than I am, but I like to think I'm coming along!  We go out for field training once a week throughout the summer and fall with group of 4-6 other people and their dogs... most of them have been doing this for many years, so there is no shortage of opinions and advice for myself as a newbie (or among themselves, somebody's always learning something new). Jersey has great drive for the field, and it's really his love of the sport that keeps me going out week after week... in fact, I have to figure out how I'm going to go out this year with my employment situation changing, but I'll figure out something for him even if we can't quite get out every week. Our goal this summer is to get him picking up actual birds, which I've really slacked off with so far. Oops, sorry, got a little off topic there, LOL... anyway, I'm sure Swampcollie would be able to point you toward a similar type of group, or you could try contacting your local Golden Retriever Club and see if they can point you in the right direction. When you contact the group, see if you can tag along to observe (they may even let your pup do a few short retrieves), just to get an idea of what it's all about.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I loved your comment about forcing yourself to deal with the dead birds, because it's exactly how I feel but don't dare say to the serious retriever people i've been meeting. When my sabbatical ends, I live right next to West Thompson dam where the gr nationals field trialing will be held. There's a huge group that trains there on weekends- Sunfire, I think- but I am pretty intimidated by them! They are super-professional, and dont think much of the neighborhood dog hikers/ moms with strollers. Maybe I will get my courage up, and see if there is a novice group of some kind.


----------

